# Movie Theaters are changing ... but for the better?



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2011)

> *From the movie "Pulp Fiction" Vincent Vega*: All right. Well, you can walk into a movie theater in  Amsterdam and buy a beer. And I don't mean just like in no paper cup,  I'm talking about a glass of beer.



Apparently movies just aren't AS popular as they were before or during slow periods (like right about now-a-days) they aren't making as much money as they would love to. Ergo changes to draw customers in are being made.  Article below. 


> http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/111755/double-feature-dinner-and-a-movie
> Theater chains hope the new style of film-watchingwhich has  previously been the realm chiefly of small independent theaterswill  help boost the number of moviegoers after years of flat attendance.  Other recent efforts to get more people in the doors include offering  reserve seating online and more movies in 3D. But in-theater dining  represents one of the movie-theater industry's biggest bets to expand  its static audience size.
> "I am one hundred percent sure that  these theaters are the future of movie-going," says Jeffrey Katzenberg,  an industry veteran who once served as studio chairman at Walt Disney  Co. (NYSE: DIS - News) and is now chief executive of DreamWorks Animation SKG Inc. (NasdaqGS: DWA - News)  "These new theaters really up the quality of experience because they  require a high degree of service that movie theaters have lost."
> A  few years ago, a handful of such theaters existed in the country. Now,  the National Association of Theatre Owners estimates that the U.S. plays  home to roughly 300 to 400 cinemas with restaurant service out of  roughly 5,750 total theaters. Industry analysts predict that number  could double over the next few years.


One of the first things I thought of was oh... dinner AND a movie... how nice. Lessee I would spend roughly $10.50 for a popcorn and a coke... just how much would a burger and fries and a coke would cost? Hmm? About $25.00? This is just speculation on the proportional pricing comparing to how much a tub of popcorn and a soda costs at the theater. Ridiculous. 
Some are considering piping in major or key football games via digital technology/streaming live video. Hmm, at least the kids can't complain that they can't watch their Captain Kangaroo because the game is on. 
But serving alcohol? Umm... That alone would be enough for me to NOT want to go PERIOD. Enjoying the movie and then someone retches a table or two away from you. Or just gets rip-snorting drunk and starts some **** with the jerk in the big hat in front of him. Or even worse... getting sideswiped in the parking lot while pulling out my space. 
Neat idea there folks. 

The companion article doesn't brighten the potential of my attending movies in the theater sometime in the near future either. 
http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/108494/things-theaters-wont-tell-you

I used to really like... well I STILL do but am growing more discouraged each year, mainly because of how much it costs to do so... even during matinee times. 
If the articles are correct then looks like I'm going to be an avid DVD watcher. 
SIGH!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Going to watch films at cinemas is a bit of a nightmare these days. People don't know how to behave anymore, they think it's like watching a video or DVD at home, that they can chat, rustle sweet papers, use their mobiles phones, go off to the loo whenever they feel like it and disturb everyone in the seating row. I haven't been for years and have no intention of going any time soon. 
I do like going to the theatre though, I like watching plays, opera and ballet, so far the audiences haven't succumbed to the bad behaviour though I believe in the West End actors have been known to stop the play if a phone rings or people talk. Latecomers are still locked out until the interval thank goodness.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 9, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Going to watch films at cinemas is a bit of a nightmare these days. *People don't know how to behave anymore, they think it's like watching a video or DVD at home, that they can chat, rustle sweet papers, use their mobiles phones, go off to the loo whenever they feel like it and disturb everyone in the seating row.* I haven't been for years and have no intention of going any time soon.
> I do like going to the theatre though, I like watching plays, opera and ballet, so far the audiences haven't succumbed to the bad behaviour though I believe in the West End actors have been known to stop the play if a phone rings or people talk. Latecomers are still locked out until the interval thank goodness.


 
THIS is the major problem with movies nowadays.  I used to go to the movies once or twice a week, but I hate going anymore because of the people.  But it's not just movies, I'm continually amazed at how oblivious to their surroundings people have become.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

If you wait a week or two to see the movie it reduces the level of obnoxious behavior around you.  It can also seem almost like a private screening because there are a lot less people in the theatre.  When you go during the day is important as well.  I like to go around noon on sunday's, when a lot of people are at church or watching football.  The first show after work on friday is a good time as well.  I used to see movies the night they came out but that was getting really annoying.  Too many people packed in like sardines.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't noticed much of a problem around here.  We go to the movies occasionally, but not very often due to having a two year old.  Either I have a higher threshold than you guys or the people around here are better behaved.

There's also a theater up the road in Redmond that's pretty nice.  It's a Gold Class Cinema, a chain where they have reclining chairs and serve food and drinks.  Pretty cool, although I recommend against the food.  It's what you'd expect... high class microwave fare.    While having a beer at the movies is neat, the best part about this theater is that it's 21 and over only.   No kids.  Because they serve alcohol, it's considered a 'bar'.  

When it came time to buy a new TV for the house, we looked around and decided that if we were going to spend $2000 on a big screen TV, why not go balls out and get a projector.  We have a 110" screen and a nice HD projector that kicks butt.  It's great and didn't cost all that much more.  Projector was under $2k, and I saved some money with a nice looking fixed mount screen.  I installed it myself, including spending the better part of a day in the attic running cable.  All told, the project cost about $3200 including the miscellaneous parts and such, and took me a couple of weekends to complete.   While this is a big chunk of change, if you're looking for an upgrade, the dream of having a legit home theater isn't as out there as one would think.  And if I wat a bigger TV, I just buy a bigger screen.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 9, 2011)

Same here, Ive never had an issue at the movies and I go a couple of times a month. Some movies are meant to be seen on the big screen with surround sound, they will tend to lose something on a smaller screen.

Over the years I have maybe seen one or two instances of people being asses, but the people around them or the staff will usually tell them to settle down, and it all works out well. 

But were Canadian eh?


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 9, 2011)

Friends of ours went to a new theater which offered dinner - it took them over an hour to get their meal.  On top of that they had to deal with the chatter, cell phones and overall poor behavior of other folks in the theater. 

Not to hijack the thread, but its for these reasons I'm a fan of Netflix, Roku and DVR.  Just finished watching the 1st episode of "Giagantor" and "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea", finished season one of Blue Mountain State and have started season one of 30 Rock. As time goes by the content will get better.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a movie theater that serves actual food.  You would start in the dining area and when it was time for the movie you brought your food with you.  the problem was they used actual dining ware.  The sound of the knife and fork scraping against the plates was a little annoying, even worse than the wrapper of a candy bag.  I can't imagine theaters completely disappearing because of the new options available, but I can't see spending over 10 dollars to take kids to see Yogi Bear.  but to see Aliens, star wars or the other special effects movies on a small screen seems almost sacreligous.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

fireman00 said:


> Friends of ours went to a new theater which offered dinner - it took them over an hour to get their meal.  On top of that they had to deal with the chatter, cell phones and overall poor behavior of other folks in the theater.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but its for these reasons I'm a fan of Netflix, Roku and DVR.  Just finished watching the 1st episode of "Giagantor" and "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea", finished season one of Blue Mountain State and have started season one of 30 Rock. As time goes by the content will get better.


Netflix is great, but I'm amazed that you guys have problems.  I've never seen anyone talk on their cell phone in the theater, or even chat for that matter.  Worst I've seen was a teenager send a couple of text messages.  I wonder if it's a regional thing.


----------



## granfire (Jan 9, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> Same here, Ive never had an issue at the movies and I go a couple of times a month. Some movies are meant to be seen on the big screen with surround sound, they will tend to lose something on a smaller screen.
> 
> Over the years I have maybe seen one or two instances of people being asses, but the people around them or the staff will usually tell them to settle down, and it all works out well.
> 
> But were Canadian eh?



I find most movie screes these days too small.

Back in the day I watched 'Dancing with wolves' in a shoebox sized theater with a screen hardly bigger than a bigscreen TV...

needles to say, I don't do movies often...


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

Another problem with theatres is people bringing small children to hard "R" films.  I remember going to see Rob Zombies "house of a thousand corpses" with my brother.  We were sitting there and in walks a mom with a boy about 7 years old.  I had a hard time believing anyone would be that foolish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Another problem with theatres is people bringing small children to hard "R" films.  I remember going to see Rob Zombies "house of a thousand corpses" with my brother.  We were sitting there and in walks a mom with a boy about 7 years old.  I had a hard time believing anyone would be that foolish.



I'll never forget the couple that brought a toddler and an infant to see Gladiator when that first came out.  I was floored.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 9, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I'll never forget the couple that brought a toddler and an infant to see Gladiator when that first came out. I was floored.


 
...which reminds me of the crying baby in attendance for "300".


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

Until the babies start crying they aren't really a problem,   it is still really annoying because you are just waiting for the kid to start crying right when the movie gets good..  Would you bring a 7 year old to see "house of a thousand corpses?'  Or someone brought little kids in to see "The Town" as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> If you wait a week or two to see the movie it reduces the level of obnoxious behavior around you.  It can also seem almost like a private screening because there are a lot less people in the theatre.  When you go during the day is important as well.  I like to go around noon on sunday's, when a lot of people are at church or watching football.  The first show after work on friday is a good time as well.  I used to see movies the night they came out but that was getting really annoying.  Too many people packed in like sardines.


True that... waiting a week or two or even three to see a movie and the time of day makes a HUGE difference as well as the day of the week. Even on weekends if you go to the earliest show they have the ticket prices are cheaper and attendance is way down... particularly if the movie had a big opening then tapered off because something better came along two weeks later. 
Lots of movies are much better on the big screen indeed, even the biggest home theater can't match the 40 foot wide by 60 feet long screen at the theater (or even larger). Yes some have small screens but still they're bigger than home screens will ever be. 
Only once in recent memory have I shouted out loud to someone chattering away "STFU!" and they quieted down after taking a quick look around behind them. Theater managers will tell you that if a person is being very obnoxious then to let the staff know and they'll take care of it. Sometimes (if your attitude is right) they'll refund your ticket or give you a pass to another showing, because you lost minutes of the film that you could've enjoyed otherwise. 

Bringing small children to age inappropriate films is crass and definitely low class behavior. The ticket takers/sellers need to keep a better eye on that... when an adult walks up to the booth or ticket-taker and has a child in tow and asks/provides the ticket for an R-rated or even PG-13 rated movie, they need to say something and managers need to back them up. But alas when you got high-school aged kids doing a job (remember JOB means "Just Over Broke") they usually won't say boo to a goose. 
So if it bothers you then say something to the management before the movie starts. You DID arrive at least 20 minutes early didn't you? ... you got time.


----------



## billc (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard a column by John cass of the chicago tribune.  In the column he recounted a story about a guy at a movie.  Some teenagers behind him were making a lot of noise so he confronted them to make them shut up.  One of the teenagers pulled out a turkey thermometer and stabbed the guy in the neck with it.  I don't know if he died, the radio host didn't continue the article to that point.  Always be careful when dealing with strangers, you just never know.


----------



## Carol (Jan 9, 2011)

There is a small theatre chain here that serves food and drinks and a lot of atmosphere.  The seats are either from limosines or classic cars so it has a great vibe.    Their adult drinks range from martinis to beer, their non-alcoholic drinks include the standard range of cokes, as well as different drinks such the "Butterbeer Float" (a rootbeer float named after Harry Potter's Hogsmeade treat).  Their food is really fresh, they are famous for their burgers...which they promise are always fresh and never frozen.

I have never, ever, seen anyone vomit, act like an idiot drunk, or have food fights, or otherwise be overly rude.  From what I can tell, most folks seeing a movie there are enjoying a chance to take in the atmosphere like everyone else.

The prices are quite reasonable.  Their 10 ounce burger (which is huuuuuge!!) and fries is $10.99.  Add a couple bucks more for a coke, or a little more for an adult beverage of choice -- even with a hoity-toity martini the bill stays under $20.00.

Its my fave place to see a movie.


----------



## Steve (Jan 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> There is a small theatre chain here that serves food and drinks and a lot of atmosphere.  The seats are either from limosines or classic cars so it has a great vibe.    Their adult drinks range from martinis to beer, their non-alcoholic drinks include the standard range of cokes, as well as different drinks such the "Butterbeer Float" (a rootbeer float named after Harry Potter's Hogsmeade treat).  Their food is really fresh, they are famous for their burgers...which they promise are always fresh and never frozen.
> 
> I have never, ever, seen anyone vomit, act like an idiot drunk, or have food fights, or otherwise be overly rude.  From what I can tell, most folks seeing a movie there are enjoying a chance to take in the atmosphere like everyone else.
> 
> ...



That sounds very cool.


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> That sounds very cool.



It really is. They are very active in the community as well.  The one near me, for example, offers patrons $2.00 off the ticket price every Thursday if they bring a can of food for the city's homeless shelter.  They also offer tickets at 50+% off to civic organizations to use as a fundraiser...which is how I first discovered them. They sell the org the tickets for $3.60, the org resells them for the standard price of $7.25 and keeps the profit.  Everyone wins


----------

